# trailer questions



## diabetik11 (Sep 21, 2011)

i have a 14ft mod semi v hull jon boat and a basic tilt snowco trailer with 4.80x8in tires, can my boat be to heavy for my trailer, i was thinking of putting 5.70x8in tires on will it help distribute the weight better, and the trailer is light weight solid square tubing all the way around, i dont want 12in tires, cause i like that the 8in are lower to the ground for shallow launches i will get a picture tmarow


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 21, 2011)

Check the load rating on your tire's sidewall. Here's an example...

Trailer Tire 4.80x8
Bias Ply Trailer Tire
Rated to 590#'s per tire
*Load Range B*


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 21, 2011)

Go weigh your boat and trailer. This will also help you get your tongue weight correct.


----------



## AlumaDude (Sep 21, 2011)

Agreed. Check the load rating of the tires first. Then weigh the entire set up as you would tow it with all (if any) gear inside... Go from there. (Personally) I'd be more concerned with rotational speed and heat generated on the bearings with such a small diameter tire... My own concern, no insult intended...


----------



## diabetik11 (Sep 21, 2011)

i am not really worried about the tires and bearings heating up cause of the fast rotating i dont travel far for fishing anyways, my main concern is i dont wnat the tongue of my trailer to get twisted or bent cause my boat is to heavy?


----------

